# Irishman in elevator



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

Another Classic one

Skinny little white Irishman goes into an elevator, looks up and sees this HUGE black guy standing next to him. 
The big guy sees the little Irishman staring at him, he looks down and says:
'7 feet tall, 350 pounds, 20 inch penis, 3 pounds of testicles, Turner Brown.' 
The little white Irishman faints and falls to the floor. 
The big guy kneels down, shakes him, and brings him to. 
The big guy says, 'What's wrong with you?' 
In a weak voice the little guy says, 'What EXACTLY did you say to me?' 
The big dude says, 'I saw your curious look and I figured I'd just give you the answers to the questions everyone always asks me......... I'm 7 feet tall, I weigh 350 pounds, I have a 20 inch penis, my testicles weigh 3 pounds each, and my name is Turner Brown.' 
The little white Irishman says: 'Turner Brown'?!.... Sweet Jesus, I thought you said, "Turn around"


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

excellent :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

very funny.


----------



## stuarTTdi (Mar 18, 2013)

hahaha.. love it


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lotusandy (Aug 1, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

